# Congrats to Tony Morelli (Tmorelli) for wining Texas ASA State



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tony won the Oklahoma and Now Texas State shoot.

Show us that buckle. Texas gives awesome belt buckles for there state shoot.

Tony having an excellant year winning Kentucky ASA and now two tough state shoots.

Look out at Classic. Way to go Tony.

Picture here from earlier Qaulifier in the year


----------



## genghiscarl (Dec 4, 2011)

Way to go Tony!!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Tony. You've had a hell of a year that's for sure. Keep it going in the K45 SOY peer group at the Classic.


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats Tony,
Great shooting!


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Good shooting Tony!

See you at the Classic.
Bruce


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Yeah! Congratulations Tony!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Show us that buckle.


Gladly! The TX team put on one heck of a shoot as usual. It was impressive to see and fun to take part in. 

Thanks to all for the congratulations. I've been undoubtedly blessed.

Here's the hardware!









typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Gladly! The TX team put on one heck of a shoot as usual. It was impressive to see and fun to take part in.
> 
> Thanks to all for the congratulations. I've been undoubtedly blessed.
> 
> ...


Nice buckle for sure


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job Tony! You are having one hell of a year.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats .Sweet looking belt buckle .


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Good shooting Tony! Congrats on another state championship.


----------



## hfranz (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats buddy!! I look forward to carrying your equipment again at the classic!!


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Congrads tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good shooting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Way to "Get ya some",get ya some more at the Classic,waiting to see you on the podium.


----------

